
2016 Winners for IRTF Applied Networking Research Prize - pjf
https://irtf.org/anrp
======
pjf
Direct links to the winning papers:

    
    
      1. Samuel Jero et al., security analysis of the QUIC protocol
      https://www.sjero.net/pubs/2015_Oakland_QUIC.pdf
    
      2. Dario Rossi et al., characterizing anycast adoption and deployment in the IPv4 Internet
      http://conferences2.sigcomm.org/co-next/2015/img/papers/conext15-final100.pdf

